# Disc dog VIDEO!!! (See Kit in action!)



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I finally broke down and bought myself a Flip video camera. I got to use it at a disc dog demo today, which means that DF finally gets to experience Kit in all of her half-baked glory! Enjoy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry, but that is fully-baked! She looks great - very focused and having a good time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Sorry, but that is fully-baked!


I call her the half-baked half-breed. :wink:

Nothing in the world could break her focus when there are discs to catch! It's her favorite activity, right next to mealtime.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw, that was cool! It looks like so much fun. I liked it when she got up on your back and when she ran between your legs.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ummm you do realize that now that you have a video camera, we will all be expecting tons of videos, right??? 

She looks awesome! It's so great to see her working! Her tail is wagging like crazy LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That was fun! I love the idea of the "disc dog" but know fully well mine couldn't do it. First off after a few throws and them bringing it back they would think "Hey, I am NOT going to keep bringing these back to you if you are just going to keep throwing them away!" Not to mention that if I were down on all 4's and my dog jumped on me like that, they would need to call the paramedics. LOL Even the "fly through the legs" would likely end in me with a broken knee or something. ha ha That said, I think it looks like a fabulous time for both of you. I am sure the crowd enjoys the show as well.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Ummm you do realize that now that you have a video camera, we will all be expecting tons of videos, right???


I'm going to try to take my camera to all our competitions and demos this season. I won't record distance/accuracy competitions (kinda boring), but hopefully I can get the freestyle.



Finkie_Mom said:


> It's so great to see her working! Her tail is wagging like crazy LOL


Yeah, that's Kit. Unless she's sleeping, it's wagging.



Inga said:


> Not to mention that if I were down on all 4's and my dog jumped on me like that, they would need to call the paramedics. LOL Even the "fly through the legs" would likely end in me with a broken knee or something.


Yeah, Kit and I have one of the largest dog:handler weight ratios in disc dogging. I limit the jumping on the back trick, cause it's probably not great for my back. Another good reason to keep her slim.


----------

